# 2012 Chevy Cruz Overheated and Coolant Boiled, Please Help!



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

First off, I wish I would have seen your post earlier so I could help you.
Moving on, you have two problems with your car. One problem you bought, the coolant leak. The other a much bigger problem your dad handed to you.
Before going on I just want you to know that Dexcool is a good coolant but it does not tolerate contamination. I counted 3 types of coolant you have in the car, the original Dexcool ( I 100% guarantee you that the previous own didn't flush it out properly), the pink coolant, and the green stuff you added. Mixing the coolants like that is probably the worst possible thing you could do to your car, excepted maybe draining the oil out and running until the engine seized.

This is what I would do.
1) Add distilled water to the reservoir, keep it full at all times.
2) Find that leak, it isn't magic in nature. Get the car warmed up, and use a flashlight to look. You will find it. More than likely it is either the radiator or the water pump.
3) Replace the part that is leaking. Replacing the water pump is actually not difficult, but it will take about 4 hours. The radiator is unfortunately kind of buried, and I'm guessing would be an all day job.
4) At some point start draining all coolant from the system using the radiator drain valve, or the lower radiator hose. And add distilled water.
5) Keep draining and filling until the stuff draining out is clear. Just beware you need to heat cycle the engine between drains. 
6) Now I would add a radiator flush to the system, and run it in the system for maximum amount of time the directions state.
7) Do 2 or 3 more system drain and fills, to get out the flushing chemical.
8) Then drain the coolant (100% just water now) and add concentrated coolant. I suggest using Prestone American Vehicles or Dexcool. What ever you use, don't EVER mix it with anything else.

If you do this work you will no doubt have questions, just get back to us.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

first of repacking a wp isn’t that simple depending on your engine type, if it’s a 1.4 then yes it’s simple because the 1.4 has a timing chain and the wp runs off the serpentine belt. if your car is belt driven and your confident in your abilities the go and change it. (on most cars where the car’s timing is belt driven the timing belt also runs the pump). before you change out a wp look at these parts first because 1 there cheaper and 2 there easy to get to and know common fails in the cooling system. #1 is the water jug over time stress from the hose clamps crack the jug (doran makes a jug with metal sleeves to prevent this) #2 check the thermostat i’ve read on this forum that it likes to leak (i never happed to me but i had to replace mine because it got stuck wide open) finally check your heater hose because the plastic y piece is notorious for cracking (i know because mine is cracked because during a clutch replacement my car wanted to do shots of coolant and gave me one). also until you figure out your leak you should check your levels before taking off and keep a gallon of water in your car.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

brodie29a said:


> if it’s a 1.4 then yes it’s simple


Thread is tagged as a 1.4L 

I just love how 4 out of 5 people coming here begging for help can't give a follow up


----------

